# Removing paint on trim



## Jread002 (Feb 24, 2019)

Just bought a 125 stand and tank dirt cheap but someone had the great Idea to paint the trim of the tank light gray. The original trim is oak which matches the stand. Was wondering if there is anyway to remove the paint without damaging the oak trim under it. Or would I just be better off sanding the paint off and painting the trim black? Thanks


----------



## wryan (Dec 6, 2015)

If the paint is water-based acrylic/latex you can try this method, which is used to remove paint from glass:

1. Get some cloth rags, a set of kitchen tongs, and a pot of water.

2. Bring the water to a boil on your stove, and toss a rag in.

3. Remove pot from the heat and take the rag with the tongs and place it on the area you wish to remove the paint from and allow it to heat the area up. Don't leave it on the plastic too long though which might cause the plastic to warp or deform. Basically, you just want to break the bond of the paint to the surface it's applied to.

4. Use the clean kitchen tongs to hold the hot rag and scrub the paint.

The heat will act as a release for the paint, and you can continue to scrub at the paint as it cools.

Not sure that this method would work on solvent-based paints ... due to the action of the solvents on the plastic when the paint was originally applied.

As always YMMV, end-user assumes all risk, nothing in this post should be considered medical or legal advice, consult with a qualified, competent doctor or attorney.


----------



## Ronzo (Sep 8, 2013)

Jread;

Removing paint from the frame is going to be a significant effort...you can try wryan's technique on a limited area to see how effective it might be (I didn't know heat releases a latex paint bond!), and if so, then you'll be informed to make the decision if you want to scale up the effort and do the entire tank frame...it will surely involve less pain and suffering to just prep and repaint the frame...

Wryan; Don't take this wrong, but are you some sort of lawyer wannabe who feels that he must add some sort of disclaimer to a forum posting? Surely everyone knows that advice given on a forum (where posters are hidden behind aliases in the first place) must be evaluated against sound science and common sense, to see if it is valid or a hoax, and used (if at all) with discretion and common safety practice...

Cheers


----------



## wryan (Dec 6, 2015)

Ronzo said:


> Wryan; Don't take this wrong, but are you some sort of lawyer wannabe who feels that he must add some sort of disclaimer to a forum posting?


Nope.

Just someone who likes to add - a little levity and humor - to my (and hopefully, others') online experiences occasionally. 

I hope that is not some sort of mortal transgression here.



Ronzo said:


> Surely everyone knows that advice given on a forum (where posters are hidden behind aliases in the first place) must be evaluated against sound science and common sense, to see if it is valid or a hoax, and used (if at all) with discretion and common safety practice...


One would certainly hope so.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

wryan said:


> Ronzo said:
> 
> 
> > Wryan; Don't take this wrong, but are you some sort of lawyer wannabe who feels that he must add some sort of disclaimer to a forum posting?
> ...


I got it buddy. :wink:


----------



## wryan (Dec 6, 2015)

noddy said:


> wryan said:
> 
> 
> > Ronzo said:
> ...


 :thumb:


----------

